
Netflix attacks VPNs - teaneedz
http://teaz.me/netflix-attacks-vpns/
======
nonuby
How is Netflix detecting VPNs, just by IP whois details of popular VPN
providers and non-residential ISPs? or special client-side latency detection
from the origin to the browser?

